# Gassy Beans



## goodgiver (Feb 8, 2007)

I know that this ? must be in this thread somewhere but I can't find it.   How does a person reduce the amount of  gas that beans produce when made into soup or anything else?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 8, 2007)

If you are talking about dried beans...soaking over-night then pouring off the soaking water....par-boiling...boil for several minutes then pour off water and start with fresh..and epazote an herb you might find (dried) in the produce specialty section of your grocery...

There may be other ingredients in your soup that will cause this condition also.

Hope this helps


----------



## Aurora (Feb 8, 2007)

There are nearly as many "tricks" to reduce the gas effects of beans as there are cooks. I've never seen any scientific study or empirical evidence that measures the true flatus quotient of beans or other foods. All I have heard or seen are based upon rumor or folklore.

None of the suggestions I've seen, and I've tried most of them, have had any significant influence on my system after eating typical gas producing foods. I would not discourage you from trying any of them. After all, what do you have to lose?

Intestinal gas and flatus caused by indigestible complex sugars in certain foods varies from person to person. What may work for one person may not work for another. My father could eat beans, cabbage, cucumbers, etc. and suffer little gassy consequence, however, I must have inherited my mother's digestive system since I could fill a blimp after enjoying the same foods no matter how they were prepared.

The gas is caused by bacteria in the intestine which is able to digest the complex sugars and the gas is the byproduct of their digestion. The only true method of relieving the gas without lighting up the room is to keep the intestinal bacteria from having a feast by breaking down the complex sugars into digestible sugars. There is an enzyme contained in certain molds that will break these sugars down to more simple compounds. This enzyme is sold over the counter as a supplement pill or liquid under brand names such as Bean-o and Bean-zyme.

Perhaps someone should write to MythBusters to take on the bean challenge.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 8, 2007)

By building up a tolerance for the type of fiber that beans have. Eating them often and getting your digestive tract familiar with them.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 8, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> By building up a tolerance for the type of fiber that beans have. Eating them often and getting your digestive tract familiar with them.


 Agreed with emphasis!


----------



## suzyQ3 (Feb 8, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> By building up a tolerance for the type of fiber that beans have. Eating them often and getting your digestive tract familiar with them.



Uh, still waiting here.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 9, 2007)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> Uh, still waiting here.


 
Not sure I "get" it.  ;o)


----------



## redkitty (Feb 9, 2007)

Sigh.  Welcome to the life of a vegetarian!  I still soak beans and discard the water thinking this helps.  I'm about to try Bean-O!!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 9, 2007)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Agreed with emphasis!


 
What kind of "emphasis?"   


I love beans and eat them all the time but still have a bit of a problem sometimes.  I think draining the soaking water helps a bit, as does Beano but have not found epazote to work at all.  Perhaps this is just me though.  I just plan my bean eating such that I avoid business meetings and social events and the like.  My gas doesn't bother me.


----------



## Constance (Feb 9, 2007)

I have read that putting an aspirin in the beans disables the enzymes that cause the flatulence. 
I don't bother...it's more fun to play fart football.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Feb 9, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> Not sure I "get" it.  ;o)



You posted that the way to reduce the problem is to eat beans often so that you build up a tolerance. I replied that I was still waiting....meaning that I eat beans often and haven't yet seen much of a reduction. Get it?


----------



## JDP (Feb 9, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> I have read that putting an aspirin in the beans disables the enzymes that cause the flatulence.
> I don't bother...it's more fun to play fart football.


 
Up here we call it fart tag. 

JDP


----------



## lulu (Feb 9, 2007)

Whatever one calls it, I would like to find out how to deal with it too....I have to say, the only thing I find helps is exercise, to kind of shake it through the system quicker. lol.


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 9, 2007)

Well, you could soak them, overnight, and it eliminates some of the problems you may be having.
But, cheer up, there is even better news, actually.  If you eat beans often enough, you'll eventually find that your body assimilates to the starch and sugars and you'll not experience whatever it may be you are experiencing.  If you have a salad every day, toss a quarter cup in for 4 or 5 days...you'll notice a difference by the end of the week.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 9, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Well, you could soak them, overnight, and it eliminates some of the problems you may be having.
> But, cheer up, there is even better news, actually.  If you eat beans often enough, you'll eventually find that your body assimilates to the starch and sugars and you'll not experience whatever it may be you are experiencing.  If you have a salad every day, toss a quarter cup in for 4 or 5 days...you'll notice a difference by the end of the week.


 VeraBlue weighs in on the side of common sense.
There may be medical conditions that are different from above but, for the most part, the complaining about the gaseous nature of beans in this thread is the equivalent of "cut the crust off my Wonderbread."


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 9, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Well, you could soak them, overnight, and it eliminates some of the problems you may be having.
> But, cheer up, there is even better news, actually. If you eat beans often enough, you'll eventually find that your body assimilates to the starch and sugars and you'll not experience whatever it may be you are experiencing. If you have a salad every day, toss a quarter cup in for 4 or 5 days...you'll notice a difference by the end of the week.


 
I eat beans like they were going out of fashion, and can vouch for Verablue's testimony. No "Unwanted Air" problems whatsoever!!


----------



## lulu (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I'm going to trust Clive and VB, they are usually reliable.  So, it starts today, I have told DH what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and we are going to try eating them EVERY DAY this week.  We have them often, but not daily, so lets see if it makes a difference!


----------



## JDP (Feb 12, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to trust Clive and VB, they are usually reliable. So, it starts today, I have told DH what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and we are going to try eating them EVERY DAY this week. We have them often, but not daily, so lets see if it makes a difference!


 
This has seemed to work for our family too. I have been making black lentils recently and after a few days it seems the body gets used to them or maybe we just get used to the effects and don't notice them as much.

JDP


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 12, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to trust Clive and VB, they are usually reliable.  So, it starts today, I have told DH what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and we are going to try eating them EVERY DAY this week.  We have them often, but not daily, so lets see if it makes a difference!


Lulu, if you succeed in your quest, let me know as I too suffer from the same problem despite soaking the beans overnight and dumping the water on the first boil.  The only relief for me is to rub with an ointment called 'Tiger Balm.'


----------



## lulu (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, is there anything Tiger balm is not used for! I'll keep you informed Boufa.....


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 12, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> LOL, is there anything Tiger balm is not used for! I'll keep you informed Boufa.....


Thanks Lulu!  If that fails, you know the remedy for it.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know what Tiger Balm is but I'm certain that I don't want to know what you'd rub it on to alleviate flatulence.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2007)

My mom had some success reducing the gassiness a little by bringing the beans to a boil with baking soda, rinsing and soaking.  Beano also helps a little.  As some others said, eating beans more often is supposed to help also.

 Barbara


----------



## lulu (Feb 13, 2007)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> I don't know what Tiger Balm is but I'm certain that I don't want to know what you'd rub it on to alleviate flatulence.




   

actually, no problems yesterday.....but we eat them again today


----------



## lulu (Feb 16, 2007)

I gotta tell you all I am glad that today is day five, and officially the end of the gassy bean experiment.  Days 1 and 2 were not so bad, but wednesday (when I was off colour anyway) and yesterday were really not so good. It has caused substantial mirth but not the desired result.  On the plus side what I have noticed is, by default, my appetite has decreased and it has reminded me that beans and pulses are so excellent for dieters because they are so satisfying! Perhaps we have sluggish reactions and if we continued the daily intake of beans we would react, but we have them fairly regularly anyway


----------

